# Memory integrity algorythms in kernel...



## larrypatrickmaloney (Oct 7, 2009)

Yesterday, a paper was released by Google providing a two year study about bit errors in DRAM.

It was found that dram errors are far more common than previously thought. In fact, the research shows that the problem occurs about 1000% more than previous claims (by hardware mfg's of course)

Speaking with a colleague, he said that Google has had to write algorithms to compensate for dram errors.

Does the FreeBSD handle dram bit errors very well?

I haven't looked at the MMU so I don't know, but it would be comforting to know, that FreeBSD has the best algorithms for handling dram errors.

Thank you,

Larry

Study: http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~bianca/papers/sigmetrics09.pdf


----------

